# !very important fact thats mandatory!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you know how you buy walmart fish and most of the time they die in about 2-3 days later?

Well i was in walmart a while back and i remember the fish catcher telling me NEVER to pass the fish through the medal detector because the medal detector's rays pass through the fish and will eventually
*kill the fish in 2-3 days. *

So everyone needs to know that when you buy a fish from walmart,
*!CARRY THE FISH OVER THE MEDAL DETECTORS!*

This is the reason that people's fish are dying so fast.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Interesting indeed. Thanks for the heads up should I ever buy a wal-mart fish.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

That's interesting. Could be true but I bought two goldfish from walmart and both lived the average lifespan.....Still interesting though.


----------



## SilverMagic (May 10, 2011)

I will definitely take that seriously if I ever do buy a betta from Walmart although I never will, but I still think that the real reason bettas sold at Walmart are dying is because they don't take care of them, they don't care enough to change the toilet water in the cup, and they're using this as an excuse to avoid any responsibility. They're saying, "it's not our fault, it's the metal detector."


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

My two local Walmart's both stopped selling fish....not sure why...so I don't really have to worry. But what would harm the fish in the rays? I mean, they don't harm us..


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

What's a medal detector?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Petco has those too though... The security detector things... I got my one betta from walmart..He is 2 years old now.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I got Akira and Maka from WalMart. Maka died because of dropsy and that was nearly a month after purchesing her. Akira's still doing good.

My local Petsmart has the metal detector too and I walked through it with Kai and he's still alive hell he's thriving.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well im sure that it doesnt happen everytime someone took thier fish through the medal detector. Either way if it is true or false, i would still do it to stay on the safe side.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure if this is totally legit... I bought Squeaky and Wartooth from Walmart and they're still alive. I've had Wartooth for about 6 months and Squeaks for about 4 days. lol


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats so weird! A lady that works at my wal-mart told me the same thing. I just looked at her like she was crazy (cause wal-mart kills their fish themselfs). Now I'm kinda re-thinking what she said.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I've many fish from walmart. 4. All alive.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a myth... I worked at walmart for a long time and never once did i hear anything about that, nor did i ever get a fish returned that wasnt clearly dead of an illness. :/


----------



## HestonFan23 (May 25, 2011)

I bet the fish are dying if they are passed over a "medal" detector. My mom's beta is from Wal Mart. He is doing fine for the last six months.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry but I would follow Nichi's law if I were you when it comes to WalMart employee's. "Believe none of what you hear and only half of what you see." Because remember: They put them in the crappy cups and never change the water unless bugged about it. They're perfectly capable of lying too.

I'm just saying take it with a grain of salt. People can be strange.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I Dont think its true.

Like the "microwaves cause cancer!" From years back.
Only in insane amounts.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, i knew that many would doubt and believe, but again (i dont know if its true or not. I also bought fish from wal-mart and they still are living today, but it might be true. You never know. So it would be your choose weather or nor you choose to believe it or not.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

It's the fluorides! a commie plot to pollute our precious bodily fluids!

GB


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

This is very interesting because I just bought a fish home from Walmart the other day, and the lady at the door asked me if they told me about this fish and the metal detector when I went through the checkout. I said no, and she proceeded to tell me the exact thing. So I carried him over the detector. Then when I got to the car, I got thinking about this. Don't all pet stores such as Petco and Petsmart have the same detectors? None of my fish have died from coming out of those stores. So I am not sure that I believe this to be true.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It might be just to save their butts from other problems but i'm going to take it serious and do this to any medal detector


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like a case for the Mythbusters! Shameless plug for favorite TV show.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

this is definitely not true. their fish die because they are not cared for. maybe the lady believed it, maybe she was just trying to cover her butt. but if this was true, EVERY fish (or any small animal for that matter) that went through the metal detector would suffer some kind of damage from it. besides that, for a metal detector to put out that kind of power (enough to actually kill a fish, even slowly) we would be able to feel it in some way, it wouldnt be some magical force that kills your fish behind your back or something. and if something did put out that kind of power in a public place, im pretty sure it would be fixed immediately- or at least after about 100 people blamed it for everything from a toothache to a rash to cancer. im just saying, it doesnt make sense. 

and im not saying dont lift your fish over it, because if that makes you feel better then hey why not? but if your fish dies, dont put the blame on the detector, put it where it belongs: on the people who give substandard care to the animals they are responsible for. thats my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you lift your fish over it, they may check to see if you're trying to shoplift something out of the store in the fish cup .  Maybe a waterproof watch or something?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> If you lift your fish over it, they may check to see if you're trying to shoplift something out of the store in the fish cup .  Maybe a waterproof watch or something?


I can just picture the door guy...


"maam...I'm gonna have to check your betta cup and receipt.."
:lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I had to wipe tears of laughter away before I could see to reply. Or I suppose it could be even worse if you did march out with a big waterproof watch or something in there and they didn't notice. 

Although, seriously, if ever I was going to shoplift, it would be a betta from Wal-Mart. Stuff all the cups under my coat and in my pockets and waddle on out of there. Where's PETA when you need 'em, anyway?


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like crap to me. First off there's no proof of this. Second, I don't see how a me*t*al detector could harm anything. It's not like an x-ray or something.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Where's PETA when you need 'em, anyway?


Well im sure that PETA doesnt care much about fish because they are a dime a dozen. Also im sure that they feel they have better things to do. Higher leveled animals to take care of not a bunch of fish.


----------



## PhyrePhly (Jun 2, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well im sure that PETA doesnt care much about fish because they are a dime a dozen. Also im sure that they feel they have better things to do. Higher leveled animals to take care of not a bunch of fish.


Hey, PETA sent a letter to the high school I graduated from telling them that they needed to change the name of the school because it was degrading to fish. I grew up in Whitefish, MT thus we had Whitefish High School... apparantly there is a problem naming a town, lake, school, mountain etc after a fish... which they would much rather we call Sea Kittens... 

Here's my question, because I did hear a Walmart Employee tell someone that about the fish they were carrying out... if you don't lift the fish over the metal detector and they find out, will they not replace the fish?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well im sure that PETA doesnt care much about fish because they are a dime a dozen. Also im sure that they feel they have better things to do. Higher leveled animals to take care of not a bunch of fish.


Better things to do. Sure, like going around naked to protest shearing sheep of their wool. Helloooo, if you don't shear the sheep they get so big they fall over and can't get up! 

Poor fish, just 'cause they're cheap doesn't mean they're worthless.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Better things to do. Sure, like going around naked to protest shearing sheep of their wool. Helloooo, if you don't shear the sheep they get so big they fall over and can't get up!
> 
> Poor fish, just 'cause they're cheap doesn't mean they're worthless.


Was that sarcastic remark directing to me? 

Um excuse me, i mean, they dont care about fish because to them they are a down graded species. Also I think that they should be treated equally.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

There was a ram one time who escaped shearing for over a year and gained _100lbs worth of wool._ 

Anyways, maybe PetCos have different metal detectors? Who knows... it seems odd to me that people at WalMarts all over the country are saying it. I think everything should be taken with a grain of salt, whether on here, from WalMart, in books, etc. We all need to form our own opinions and act how we feel fit.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

_Before;_

http://www.curekids.org.nz/images/Shrek-canpubliclyreusecopyLarge_001.jpg

_After;_

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40091000/jpg/_40091497_newshrek203ap.jpg


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bettalover, oh goodness no, not directed at you by any means. I'm sorry if I gave you that impression. It was directed at PETA. I totally agree with you. Fish aren't on their radar at all because they aren't a high-level species. Although, if you ask me, fish and sheep (sheep being one of those supposed high-level species) have about the same brain power at times.

Laughing - yup, see what I mean? That ram brought his discomfort on himself but PETA thinks shearing sheep is inhumane. I saw on the news once that they were picketing naked to protest people wearing wool. Well, since the sheep HAVE to lose the wool, why shouldn't we make use of it?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, PETA are huge hypocrits and do not handle things properly. 

Like milking cows are a huge necessity as well. Shearing and milking aren't harmful in any way when done properly. And is has to be done, so uh, why can't we use it? 

Doesn't make sense.... :S


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, if you don't milk cows, they get sick, too. And since these products that come of these necessary actions benefit people, some who don't have anything else to live on, why not put it to use? I wish PETA would actually research their "causes."

As for fish, I've heard of animal rights groups breaking into petstores to "rescue" puppies kept in bad conditions or breaking into labs to rescue lab animals. But why is no one concerned that these poor bettas are living water so dirty you can't even see them? 

Whoops, think I just hijacked this thread. Wasn't it about metal detectors?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I think I see Peta bashing once a month at least on this forum... :lol:


I think there are more people concerned about it then you might think...



It doesn't necessarily take an animal rights organization to be concerned
about the well being of bettas...Or any animal for that matter...
I think most of the people here are concerned about it...I think one of the best things to do is to educate people.



I say lets start a BEO Betta educational org..:lol: Maybe we can start some sort of petition to end Betta cups.. or something...No less than 1 gallon per fish in petstores.:lol:


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I would be satisfied with PetCo's sized cups if they cleaned the water once to twice daily without skipping days and fed them moderately. As well if they didn't flood them with de-chlorinater so their water is straight blue.

Most fish are there for a couple weeks, and I get the space issue. But how can they be so neglected?

They should really consider setting up a 50 gallon like a sorority and placing 30 females in there... people would be SO much more excited about the females!

Or, set up 15 gallons for bettas and give them. 5 gallons each in filtered/lighted tanks? Hmm....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with Littlebittyfish. Education is definitely the key and I think it starts with the petstore employees.  Like Laughing, I'd be okay (not happy, just okay) with the Petco size cups if they cleaned the water as frequently as is required. What I'd prefer to see is the prospective buyers being educated about the care of their bettas.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

laughing said:


> I would be satisfied with PetCo's sized cups if they cleaned the water once to twice daily without skipping days and fed them moderately. As well if they didn't flood them with de-chlorinater so their water is straight blue.
> 
> Most fish are there for a couple weeks, and I get the space issue. But how can they be so neglected?
> 
> ...


It makes no sense to me...:dunno:
It seems to me they would actually be making more money if they properly took care of the bettas and kept the majority of them alive and healthy...
The petco closest to me actually has a betta in the corydora and bamboo shrimp tanks every now and then..It is nice to see..If only the other 30 or so fish could get the same space and care...:-(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> It makes no sense to me...:dunno:
> It seems to me they would actually be making more money if they properly took care of the bettas and kept the majority of them alive and healthy...
> The petco closest to me actually has a betta in the corydora and bamboo shrimp tanks every now and then..It is nice to see..If only the other 30 or so fish could get the same space and care...:-(


Maybe that's their gimmick - make the bettas look so pitiful people WANT to take them home and rescue them. If so, it's a pretty sick gimmick.

The aquarium guy at my Petco is a nice guy but bottom line is I think they're understaffed. Even the regular aquariums could do with more changes than they get as the other day I saw five dead tetra in one. Every petstore that has fish should have an employee whose main duty is to change the water.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Maybe that's their gimmick - make the bettas look so pitiful people WANT to take them home and rescue them. If so, it's a pretty sick gimmick.
> 
> The aquarium guy at my Petco is a nice guy but bottom line is I think they're understaffed. Even the regular aquariums could do with more changes than they get as the other day I saw five dead tetra in one. Every petstore that has fish should have an employee whose main duty is to change the water.


I agree..I dunno if it is a gimmick or not...but if it is I always fall for it..I end up bringing home the most pitiful looking betta...
Some of the bettas are there an awful lot longer than a few weeks...My one fish (flippy picasso) was on the petco shelf for a good month and a half...Every time I would go in there to get more stuff for my 10 gallon tank he was there in his cup with messed up fins... (hes a biter) ...I kept going in there every week and he was still there...until almost a month and a half or so I couldn't take it anymore! I took him home...His name is flippy because he was upside down in his cup when I got him to my car...picasso..because he made a cat shaped bubble nest...haha


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

People are visualists. We, by nature, like 'pretty' things. Seeing fish with colors like OURS would stun people and induce buying. Females can look gorgeous under good conditions. Plus, if they put them in tanks, they'd be less to clean compared to 20 individual cups...

Sure, maybe a few people want to rescue them that aren't betta enthusiasts, but people who aren't into bettas will flip at great, bright, healthy bettas. And so will us enthusiasts!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

BAHAHAHA! That is such a cute idea for a name! Love it!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Bettalover, oh goodness no, not directed at you by any means. I'm sorry if I gave you that impression. It was directed at PETA. I totally agree with you. Fish aren't on their radar at all because they aren't a high-level species. Although, if you ask me, fish and sheep (sheep being one of those supposed high-level species) have about the same brain power at times.


Ok thanks for clarifying that. And sorry for accusing you. 

PETA needs to learn something about fish.:|


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bettalover, it's okay.  Sometimes it's hard to tell when it's just typing and you can't hear how a person is saying something.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Bettalover, it's okay.  Sometimes it's hard to tell when it's just typing and you can't hear how a person is saying something.


I cannot remember how many times i made a mistake of who was talking to who.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, don't worry about it. By the way, your bettas are the most unique and colorful bettas I've seen. Did you breed them yourself?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Hehe, don't worry about it. By the way, your bettas are the most unique and colorful bettas I've seen. Did you breed them yourself?


I breed them but the ones that i have are not from any of my spawns. Also im not breeding any time soon because im trying to move and have to move all of my fish.

Thank you.

this is also one that i am going to purchase maybe.









He looks like nemo, a white version.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, he looks like a white carnation. What a stunner. Pity he's a male, 'cause in all white he looks like a bride, right down to that coy "maiden" look in his eye. ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Wow, he looks like a white carnation. What a stunner. Pity he's a male, 'cause in all white he looks like a bride, right down to that coy "maiden" look in his eye. ;-)


Haha i agree!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I breed them but the ones that i have are not from any of my spawns. Also im not breeding any time soon because im trying to move and have to move all of my fish.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Jazz fins!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

=)


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

One of the workers at mejiors warned me of this as well


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 5, 2013)

The detectors in doorways at stores are not metal detectors, they're RFID readers to make sure you're not stealing expensive items or medications with RFID tags in them. Even if they were metal detectors, fish go through those and multiple x-rays when they are shipped from other countries all the time and it has no effect on them. This is just a bunch of hogwash.


----------

